# 413 Sqn - Tell us if you have served or are serving in that Sqn



## Rigger7710(F) (27 Dec 2009)

My very first posting was to 413 (TR) Sqn Summerside on 02 Mar 78. But on arrival, I was assigned to CFB Summerside BAMEO as all aircraft maintenance was absorbed by the BAMEO organization. An official posting message to CFB Summerside followed in 1981. Physically, nothing changed, I worked in 1 Crew SAR Servicing since day 1 until I was posted to Germany in 85 The Buffalo a/c were white and the Voyageur helicopters were still in their former army green, except for 316 which was in its new yellow color.  The remainder got their yellow coats during my stay. Tail numbers were Buffalo 455, 457 and 459. After 455 caught fire, we had 465 as a loaner from Trenton for a few years until it got a repaired. The Voyageur tail numbers were 315, 316 and 318. Later we had a fourth helo, 310.  With some a/c transfers, these helos occasionally transferred to other SAR units, mostly Gander. So 307 came in later. In my stay, we only had Voyageur and no Labrador. By the time I was posted out in 1985, they went through the Speedline and SARCUP mods.  This was the most satisfying posting in my career.


----------



## observor 69 (27 Dec 2009)

I was posted to 413 Sqn in 1969. 
First a/c I worked on was:
 http://rcaf.com/Aircraft/aircraftDetail.php?ALBATROSS-154
Then these:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CH-113_Labrador
and finally these:
http://www.buffalo461.ca/s413.htm
http://rcaf.com/Aircraft/aircraftDetail.php?BUFFALO-110

In 1973 I was posted to Bagotville.
My time at 413 Sqn was full of great memories. 
My time at Bagotville....not so much.


----------



## 4Feathers (27 Dec 2009)

I served at 413 Sqn from 1993 to 1997, met many great friends who I remain in touch with even now. The Sar Tech's are a great bunch and very humble despite the highly challenging nature of their work. The entire Sqn, from the maintenance crews to the support staff and of course the Air Crew were all a big family. It was an honour to serve there.


----------



## Rigger7710(F) (27 Dec 2009)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> In 1973 I was posted to Bagotville.
> My time at 413 Sqn was full of great memories.
> My time at Bagotville....not so much.



I share that feeling with you. I was posted to Bagotville in 2005 and posted out in 2006 at my request.  I loved my job and the people in Bagotville, but my experience in living off base was a bad one.  That is a story in itself that should not be posted here out of respect for our people in Bagotville.


----------

